# Need Help with Sushi



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yesterday, I decided that I wanted to learn to make Sushi and eat a lot of it.  Especially if I can make it low sodium. Today I bought:

sushi rice
nori
kumbo
bonita flakes
mirin
plum vinegar
shitake/shoyu concentrate
pickled ginger
I have on hand:

lots of soy sauce, shoyu, tamari
sesame oil
many spices
sesame seeds
canned tuna (Albacore) and canned Sockeye Salmon
Yellow Rockfish (?) and Cod, usually have tilapia on hand, too
Veggies, I am ready and willing to use any and all veggies.  Most have to be close to pureed for me to be able to eat them and I do have problems with most fresh vegetables.

I plan on using many types of fish and, even though it is not traditional, chicken...haven't quite figured out how to incorporate pork...yet.  I will not be using raw fish of any kind.

Any help with ideas would be appreciated and I would like the recipe for Dashi, again.  I thought I had copied and pasted it, if I did, I hid it from myself really well.

Thank You


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 30, 2011)

I have used shredded beef, sweet potato, butternut squash.  try and get some fresh tuna, canned tuna just won't be the same.  Don't give up it takes practice.  I know they say "rolling" but it is more of a folding motion.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 30, 2011)

also get yourself a very sharp and long knife.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

danpeikes said:


> I have used shredded beef, sweet potato, butternut squash. try and get some fresh tuna, canned tuna just won't be the same. Don't give up it takes practice. I know they say "rolling" but it is more of a folding motion.


 
Until I'm fairly good, I don't want to spend the money on fresh tuna...it's expensive.  So, it looks like I can put most anything in sushi.  My knives are great!


----------



## spork (Jan 30, 2011)

PF, there was post just a couple days ago, re dashi from scratch.  I'll go find the thread...

In the meantime,  !
Try shredded roast pork (shoulder butt, be sure to include some charred bits) and kimchee (korean pickled cabbage) or another veggie that can hold up to a little vinegar and lots of hot pepper spice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

spork said:


> PF, there was post just a couple days ago, re dashi from scratch. I'll go find the thread...
> 
> In the meantime,  !
> Try shredded roast pork (shoulder butt, be sure to include some charred bits) and kimchee (korean pickled cabbage) or another veggie that can hold up to a little vinegar and lots of hot pepper spice.


 
Thanks, Spork! I know there was a discussion on Dashi...just can't seem to find it on my own.

I have a fresh pork roast in the fridge, just haven't gotten around to cooking it. Ideas welcome. I was thinking crockpot overnight, salt, pepper and garlic only.


----------



## spork (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/any-good-recipes-with-seaweed-69478.html

Dashi also comes in powder or granulated packages, for cooks in a hurry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

spork said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/any-good-recipes-with-seaweed-69478.html
> 
> Dashi also comes in powder or granulated packages, for cooks in a hurry.


 
Thank you, Thank you!


I was looking for the Dashi in powder form...they were out. I just realized, I forgot to buy a sushi mat.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Until I'm fairly good, I don't want to spend the money on fresh tuna...it's expensive.  So, it looks like I can put most anything in sushi.  My knives are great!



The only rule with sushi is must contain seasoned rice.  Go with some good fresh salmon if fresh tuna is to pricey.  I find the lighter fleshed fish get very fishy in sushi but that is just one mans opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

danpeikes said:


> The only rule with sushi is must contain seasoned rice. Go with some good fresh salmon if fresh tuna is to pricey. I find the lighter fleshed fish get very fishy in sushi but that is just one mans opinion.


 
Thanks, Dan!

Does anyone have a favorite seasoned rice recipe.  I got one from the store:

1:1 rice and water, bring to boil, cover and simmer 50 minutes.  Cool and add 1/4 cup rice vinegar to each cup of cooked rice.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 30, 2011)

Try this one - sushi rice needs to have sugar and sour...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/how-to-make-sushi-69523.html#post957889


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Try this one - sushi rice needs to have sugar and sour...
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/how-to-make-sushi-69523.html#post957889


 
Thanks, Janet!  I read the entire thread again.  Found Sushifaq.com and ended up at Amazon...ordering a rice cooker.  I got a 3 cup, Zojirushi.

Enthusiastic and going overboard!


----------



## spork (Jan 30, 2011)

Sushi rice is normally made with rice wine vinegar.  You'll have to experiment, if using plum vinegar.  Sprinkle some over rice, taste.  Dissolve some sugar, pinch of salt, sprinkle over rice, taste.  Repeat, etc, until you get a sour sweet balance that you like.  Jot down the ratio that you used.

The mixture to make sushi rice also comes in packaged crystalline form.  I find the flavor quite a bit off, metallic, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

I understand the plum vinegar is quite salty...and the sodium content on the label is very high.  I haven't tasted it yet, I'm at my sodium level for the day.  I'll try it tomorrow and see if I will be using it.

I have wasabi powder...are there any recipes for making the paste?  So many questions...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Janet!  I read the entire thread again.  Found Sushifaq.com and ended up at Amazon...ordering a rice cooker.  I got a 3 cup, Zojirushi.
> 
> Enthusiastic and going overboard!



Bless you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Bless you!


 
Thank you!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 31, 2011)

Zojirushi make great rice cookes! I have had mine for over 10 years.

Don't worry about not having a mat.I use a quart zip lock bag.

I would try making tuna sald and salmon salad sushi if I only had canned.I would get some fresh and sear it rare though.

We use fake crab,smoked salmon,cooked minced shrimp,cooked minced scallops,grilled fish,rare beef,sweet omellete for our home sushi proteins.

I will make 3 sauces to use too.

Mayo with srihacha for spicy shrimp or just the sri hacha
Mayo with spenda for creamy scallops/shrimp
Mayo with splenda and soy 

Good time to use reduced cal mayo since you are changing the flavor anyway.

Brown rice works good for sushi too.It has more flavor but you really have to cook it longer and use more water.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a fresh pork roast in the fridge, just haven't gotten around to cooking it. Ideas welcome. I was thinking crockpot overnight, salt, pepper and garlic only.


 
Not necessarily for sushi, but have you ever had green chile stew or Cuban style pork roast (we use the leftovers for Cuban sandwiches)? Do you have access to fresh tomatillos, fresh pablano chilis or fresh sour oranges? I promise you a great garlic fix with the Cuban pork roast and a cumin fix with the stew (it has to be fresh toasted and ground seeds though). The stew can be pretty mild or have a little kick, depending on the spiciness of the pablanos. If interested I can give you the ingredients and how to. I don't ever measure the spices as it is all done to taste, nor do I have a written recipe. 

Craig


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 31, 2011)

Craig please post your recipe for cuban pork marinade... I love the stuff but have never used tomatillo's in mine... As for sour oranges, I just pick em off the tree...


----------



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Craig please post your recipe for cuban pork marinade... I love the stuff but have never used tomatillo's in mine... As for sour oranges, I just pick em off the tree...


 
Sorry, the tomatillos go in the green chili stew I mentioned not the Cuban Pork. I should have been a little more clear.

Craig


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> Zojirushi make great rice cookes! I have had mine for over 10 years.
> 
> Don't worry about not having a mat.I use a quart zip lock bag.
> 
> ...


 
What is sweet omellete?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Not necessarily for sushi, but have you ever had green chile stew or Cuban style pork roast (we use the leftovers for Cuban sandwiches)? Do you have access to fresh tomatillos, fresh pablano chilis or fresh sour oranges? I promise you a great garlic fix with the Cuban pork roast and a cumin fix with the stew (it has to be fresh toasted and ground seeds though). The stew can be pretty mild or have a little kick, depending on the spiciness of the pablanos. If interested I can give you the ingredients and how to. I don't ever measure the spices as it is all done to taste, nor do I have a written recipe.
> 
> Craig


 

I made some kick butt chile verde with pork and rice last week.  Made from all fresh ingredients...the tomatillos were fantastic!  Haven't made Cubanos, lately, but they are very good.

I ended up making Char Siu with the pork...very good.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 1, 2011)

Now you made me hungry for sushi!!  I use jasmine rice in mine--I know it is heresy, but it tastes good.

I bought some wasabi mayo--that is nice with Krab or shrimp.  I also shred some carrots to add color, and some very finely julienned celery.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is sweet omellete?


 

Basics: Tamagoyaki or Atsuyaki Tamago, Japanese sweet omelette | Just Hungry


----------



## spork (Feb 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is sweet omellete?


    I actually own a sweet omelette frying pan, a 5x7 rectangular non-stick with three deep square sides and one short end side that slopes up to the lip.  So I do make it once in a while because it’s very tasty, but it’s a bit of a pain and whenever I make it, I find myself muttering, “why am I bothering with this?”

  The beaten egg is diluted to a watery consistency, cooked onion-skin thin and tightly rolled.  Repeat with another onion-skin layer.  Roll, roll, roll, all the while focused on timing so that each successive rapidly cooking skin is just wet enough to adhere to the growing cylindrical omelette.  For just the last layer, turn up the heat to try and get an appealing browning.  When done, squeeze it into sushi shape (with sushi mat).

  Mixtures can vary, but my sweet omelette is basic:
  4 eggs
  3 Tbsp dashi soup stock
  3 Tbsp sugar, or less to taste
  1 tsp soy sauce
  1 tsp sake rice wine
  pinch of salt

  By the way, sushi restaurants hate it when a customer’s first order is for “tamago.”  It’s a declaration, “If you can’t cook an egg well, I reserve the right to walk out on your establishment.”


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Now you made me hungry for sushi!! I use jasmine rice in mine--I know it is heresy, but it tastes good.
> 
> I bought some wasabi mayo--that is nice with Krab or shrimp. I also shred some carrots to add color, and some very finely julienned celery.


 
I'm considering julienning all veggies and lightly steaming them, making them easier to chew.  I had a hard time with cucumber and yellow pepper in my store bought sushi. 

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> Basics: Tamagoyaki or Atsuyaki Tamago, Japanese sweet omelette | Just Hungry


 


spork said:


> I actually own a sweet omelette frying pan, a 5x7 rectangular non-stick with three deep square sides and one short end side that slopes up to the lip. So I do make it once in a while because it’s very tasty, but it’s a bit of a pain and whenever I make it, I find myself muttering, “why am I bothering with this?”
> 
> The beaten egg is diluted to a watery consistency, cooked onion-skin thin and tightly rolled. Repeat with another onion-skin layer. Roll, roll, roll, all the while focused on timing so that each successive rapidly cooking skin is just wet enough to adhere to the growing cylindrical omelette. For just the last layer, turn up the heat to try and get an appealing browning. When done, squeeze it into sushi shape (with sushi mat).
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, since I like egg, I suppose this will be making an appearance each time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2011)

How long will Dashi keep in the fridge?  There is no way I can use it up in a week.  Would it freeze well?

Also, is there an instant Dashi and what is the name of it?  I could be looking right at it, but not know, if it's in Japanese...


----------



## spork (Feb 21, 2011)

It freezes well; you can make them into ice cubes and store in ziploc.  It also refrigerates well.  Personally, with straight dashi, I start to worry around the two week mark, but I admit that I have no basis or source document for this worry.

Instant dashi comes in dry granulate or powder.  It therefore comes in any sort of packaging.  And, dozens of brands.  I'm not sure how to advise you...

da - shi is written in Japanese

だし

the two hash marks after the first character indicate the hardend consonant "d," the second character can be remembered because it looks sursurrant, like a tailing "shhh."  If the package also has a graphic of a football shaped fish, pretty good bet that it is dashi.

The instant is helpful for making, and not wasting, a small batch.


----------



## NoraC (Feb 21, 2011)

Sushi requires only seasoned rice to be sushi.  The mat is used for making certain types of rolled sushi. You can make "authentic" sushi with a press or with nori cones filled on the spot  or with nori battleship rounds.  I LOVE sushi, but if you are looking at sushi as a health choice, consider whether the carb/protein balance works with your metabolism and goals.  Sashimi is better for me, because carbs make me hungry. I eat a lot of sushi, and love to make it, but if I am feeling pudgy (like after Christmas) or nutritionally out of balance, sushi isn't where I go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you Spork!  I may not be able to read it, but I can see the symbol, I've duplicated it onto the margin of my shopping list!  Now I can look for it!  I figure the instant will travel better to work.

I will freeze it in one cup batches.  That's what I use for a bowl of soup, can always double it when I cook rice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Sushi requires only seasoned rice to be sushi. The mat is used for making certain types of rolled sushi. You can make "authentic" sushi with a press or with nori cones filled on the spot or with nori battleship rounds. I LOVE sushi, but if you are looking at sushi as a health choice, consider whether the carb/protein balance works with your metabolism and goals. Sashimi is better for me, because carbs make me hungry. I eat a lot of sushi, and love to make it, but if I am feeling pudgy (like after Christmas) or nutritionally out of balance, sushi isn't where I go.


 
Thanks, Nora!  Sushi is my way of incorporating more vegetables, that I like, into my diet.  And for putting neat, new foods into my Bento Boxes.  I started out wanting to learn to make rolled Sushi, like you see in the stores.  Now that I have studied it, I understand Sushi and see it for what it really is...a finger food.  What counts is what goes into it.  My horizons have expanded from my initial desire to learn about making Sushi.


----------



## spork (Feb 21, 2011)

NoraC said:


> I eat a lot of sushi, and love to make it, but if I am feeling pudgy (like after Christmas) or nutritionally out of balance, sushi isn't where I go.


I agree.  Sweet carb with a touch of sour to get saliva going is a recipe for overindulgence, as I always do with _chirashi zushi_, trash sushi, a rice bowl topped/mixed with all the leftovers of a sushi restaurant, such as irregular ends of raw fish fillet.  I eat it like a pig; nothing healthy about it.


----------



## blissful (Feb 24, 2011)

Spork, you have so much information! Thank you for that.
Fiona - I like the bento box idea and the sushi idea for portion control reasons.

I've used the wasabi powder, and just mixed it with water. There are probably better ways to make a wasabi sauce/or paste.

My favorite rolled sushi is with raw shrimp or raw scallops, chopped, a little mayo and some wasabi. My dipping sauce is usually soy sauce with wasabi, and I have some pickled ginger on the side.

When we make rolled sushi with veggies, we use any combination of carrot, cucumber, avocado, peppers-all colors, green onion, etc, and a little cream cheese or sauce (mayo, soy, wasabi, ginger). Steaming the crisper veggies seems like a good idea for chewability sake. If you use seaweed wrappers, they can be quite chewy, but they get softer the longer they sit against the seasoned rice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2011)

blissful said:


> Spork, you have so much information! Thank you for that.
> Fiona - I like the bento box idea and the sushi idea for portion control reasons.
> 
> I've used the wasabi powder, and just mixed it with water. There are probably better ways to make a wasabi sauce/or paste.
> ...


 
I am doing really good with the portion control.  I've been using the bento "Idea(l)" for all meals.  And have learned to have a snack between meals, oranges, bananas, a little hummus and crackers.  I am losing weight!  It's been a fun discovery and journey.

Now I have to pay a bit of attention to my baking.


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

*Strange Combinations*

If you're willing to be a little adventurous, you can make some pretty wacky combinations that are really tasty. Some of my more successful rolls include:

Apple slices, toasted walnuts, parmesan slices
Sauteed spinach and portobello mushrooms
Roasted cauliflower with goat cheese
Tomato, mozzarella and basil
Sliced egg, avocado and roasted red pepper puree
Mashed black beans with guacamole and salsa

I think my favorite approach is just looking at what I have leftover in the fridge and figuring out what sounds like it might go well together. As long as you use things you know you like, you're very unlikely to make something that tastes terrible.


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 20, 2011)

If you want to make sushi without raw fish and even a bit lower on the carbs here are some ideas. One thing I like to do (because I am on a low carb diet at the moment) is make what I call "finger rolls". If you're familiar with a sushi "hand roll" this is like a mini version of that only without rice. Basically, what I do is I pick up these "Nori Strips" which are crunchy roasted seaweed just like the larger sheets you'd make hand or cut rolls with but these are about the size of a finger. They have them at a lot of oriental markets and actually they're good even just on their own (like chips!). 

Anyway, I take them and individually wrap them around whatever the filling is which can vary (shrimp, crab, krab, scallops, lobster, avocado, steamed octopus, conch...). One great thing about doing this is that the seaweed stays crunchy! Nori can get soggy and chewy pretty fast and in my opinion it's best when a roll is eaten shortly after it's made (one of the benefits of eating from the sushi bar!). 

Here's an example made with a really great spicy shrimp filling. 







Here's the recipe for that spicy shrimp. You mix some mayo in a bowl (and if you're on a diet you can use something like Smart Balance with Omega 3 etc. - I am and it's fine to me). Put some masago (smelt eggs) in there, chop up some green onions and put that in there too. Then a few drops of sesame oil and chili oil (or you can get "Hot Sesame Oil" which has both in one). There's also a bit of red chili sauce you can add in there too. Mix it around and then add in your cooked shrimp (chopped or not). That's it!

In the pic above I added some avocado too. The cool thing about this finger roll idea is that you really only need to eat as many as you're actually hungry for. One thing that can be frustrating about full size rolls is that once the roll is there you feel the pressure to eat them all until they're gone. They don't save very well otherwise (although I have a fun idea on how to "spark up" a sushi roll left-over if you want to know). Anyway, with your spicy shrimp salad, sesame tuna dip, smoked salmon dip or whatever your filling is you can keep that in the bowl and only make as many as you're going to eat! 

All around without the rice and with portion control it's pretty tasty and not too bad if you're on a diet. You can even cut out the mayo if you want (but we all have our limits... that's useful glue and a nice vehicle for the spicy flavor. A tough one for me to leave out but it can be done!). 

I made a whole album on here of some ideas along these lines if you want to see more.


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2011)

*Sushi* is NOT necessarily raw seafood (or even seafood at all,) it is:

A Japanese specialty based on boiled rice flavored with a sweetened rice vinegar mixture called sushi meshi, with seafood, usually cooked, and vegetables wrapped with nori. It is usually served with pickled ginger and wasabi paste. It can be strictly vegetables if you desire.

​*Sashimi* is sliced raw fish or other seafood, usually NOT wrapped with nori (seaweed paper), but resting atop a bed of sticky rice and served with a selection of condiments such as Daikon radish, gingerroot, wasabi and a soy-based dipping sauce.


----------



## powerplantop (May 21, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Sashimi* is sliced raw fish or other seafood, usually NOT wrapped with nori (seaweed paper), but resting atop a bed of sticky rice and served with a selection of condiments such as Daikon radish, gingerroot, wasabi and a soy-based dipping sauce.


 
When I was in Japan Sashimi never came out on a bed of rice. It usually came out looking something like this. 
Sashimi | I love all recipes, foods from AllRecipes.com


----------



## Selkie (May 21, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> When I was in Japan Sashimi never came out on a bed of rice. It usually came out looking something like this.
> Sashimi | I love all recipes, foods from AllRecipes.com



The sashimi I got didn't look like that when I was in Okinawa in the early seventies...

Oh, well!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

My book on Sushi and Sashimi shows it both ways for serving.  It also shows Sashimi being served with Onigiri of different shapes and sizes.  Maybe it's just different presentations by different people, no right or wrong way.

That being said...time for some Miso and Shiitake soup and an Umeboshi Onigiri for lunch.


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 21, 2011)

my favorite homemade sushi is a spicy salmon roll. I use about a pound to a pound and a half of fresh salmon. I start by scrapping with a sharp knife the fish to get a paste like consistancy, do this with half of the fish. Take the other half and chop into small dice. Add one Tbl. mayo, a few drops of sesame oil, 2 chopped green onions and a few squirts of sriracha hot sauce. Mix and let stand for an hour. Roll with rice covered nori and add sliced avocado.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 16, 2011)

You have all just became my bestest friends in the world...hehe

I love sushi of all kinds. I'm not too partial to using mackerel, because the flavor is just too wildly strong to me, but I enjoy most everything else.

I have my own sushi freezer. When using raw fish or any raw meats, it's wise to first place it into minus four degrees fahrenheit or colder for a minimum of 7 days. This will kill any parasites that are in the meat.

How you handle raw meat is very, very important for the other type of harm it can do to you. Bacteria. The way sushi chefs prepare a block of raw meat is to first freeze it as described above. This is mandatory in the USA with only a few exceptions. Then, the meat is cold thawed in ice water until it is just firmly frozen. 

The block is placed on a sanitized wooden surface and the first outside cuts of 1/16th of an inch are made, with the outside pieces caught and moved to a new area, as to not contaminate the rest.

Then, after the first four cuts are made, (end, end, side, side), the block is moved to a clean spot and place so that the last two sides can be cut.

Then, the block is moved once more to a sanitized surface where it can be used as any type of sushi. All of the outer surfaces have been removed with clean procedures and the parasites have been killed via freezing at the proper temperature and time duration.

By doing this with any meat except pork, you can make it safe to eat raw. Pork has other problems that make it unsuitable for raw consumption.

My sushi freezer maintains a minus 15 to minus 25 temperature. I keep my fish in it for a minimum of 10 days to make sure. It's a counter-top freezer that holds about 5 pounds of meat.

I live in Florida, about a mile from the ocean, so I catch much of my sushi meat. Mostly "Whiting" (Southern Kingfish), and it's nice white meat is sweet and delicious raw or cooked.

I also use fresh fish from the market, but prep all of it as described above. Keeping your knife and counter surfaces absolutely clean between steps is the most important part of prepping raw fish for sushi.

You folks can hurt me with all this sushi talk. I'm so hungry now that I might just crawl into the fridge and not come back out until it's empty!

This will be my favorite thread on the entire site!

Ohhhh yum yum yum yum yum!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't get fresh fish in Montana, I don't eat raw fish sushi.    But, you can throw everything else at me.  Sushi actually ended up being my entree to Bento...I have lots more interest in that!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Spork! I know there was a discussion on Dashi...just can't seem to find it on my own.
> 
> I have a fresh pork roast in the fridge, just haven't gotten around to cooking it. Ideas welcome. I was thinking crockpot overnight, salt, pepper and garlic only.


I'd do the pork that way and the slow cooker gives you wonderful shredded meat. I like the part that stickes to the sides and gets cruncy and dark. You might add a little brown sugar at the end if you like the garlic taste add at the end,
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I'd do the pork that way and the slow cooker gives you wonderful shredded meat. I like the part that stickes to the sides and gets cruncy and dark. You might add a little brown sugar at the end if you like the garlic taste add at the end,
> kades



Thanks, Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Kades!


You're welcome. Have you considered a California roll. I love them the avocado, cucumber, rice. YUMMY I can't remember all that is in there but I do remember it has pickled ginger in it and I buy extra to snack on. Love themDid you buy the wooden roller for the sushi?It really helps I understand.

kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

kadesma said:


> You're welcome. Have you considered a California roll. I love them the avocado, cucumber, rice. YUMMY I can't remember all that is in there but I do remember it has pickled ginger in it and I buy extra to snack on. Love themDid you buy the wooden roller for the sushi?It really helps I understand.
> 
> kades



I make California rolls a lot, love them.  Yes, I do have all the tools for rolling, but I have found they taste just as good if they aren't rolled and I have more time for other things.  It's just me eating them.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday I was reading about Japanese table and food etiquette and discovered, to my surprise, that pickled ginger is not to be eaten WITH a piece of sushi, but eaten between pieces as a palate cleanser. To place it ON the sushi is an insult to the cook. Even in a restaurant. And wasabi is to be mixed into the soy dipping sauce, and again, not placed directly on the piece of sushi or sashimi.

This was all new to me until yesterday, but I checked it out at more than two different sites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Yesterday I was reading about Japanese table and food etiquette and discovered, to my surprise, that pickled ginger is not to be eaten WITH a piece of sushi, but eaten between pieces as a palate cleanser. To place it ON the sushi is an insult to the cook. Even in a restaurant. And wasabi is to be mixed into the soy dipping sauce, and again, not placed directly on the piece of sushi or sashimi.
> 
> This was all new to me until yesterday, but I checked it out at more than two different sites.



Pickled Ginger doesn't even make it to my sushi meal...for some reason the jar is magically emptied...I have a bad case of ginger breath!

The wasabi-soy sauce is fantastic!  I've been making it since I read about how all the condiments are really supposed to be eaten.  It's definitely a different and excellent flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Selkie said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was reading about Japanese table and food etiquette and discovered, to my surprise, that pickled ginger is not to be eaten WITH a piece of sushi, but eaten between pieces as a palate cleanser. To place it ON the sushi is an insult to the cook. Even in a restaurant. And wasabi is to be mixed into the soy dipping sauce, and again, not placed directly on the piece of sushi or sashimi.
> 
> This was all new to me until yesterday, but I checked it out at more than two different sites.



Huh.  Apparently I have insulted many sushi chefs.  Love the pickled ginger!  Always have mixed the wasabi, ever since I took a big bite of the pure stuff and couldn't breathe for half an hour.  The nice couple behind us at the restaurant (many years ago) explained the procedure.

Good to know, Selkie!


----------



## spork (Jul 16, 2011)

Regarding wasabi paste, I might add that most restaurants make it with store bought powder.  Which is mostly horseradish with green food coloring.  Fresh wasabi looks a lot like the root stock of galangal.  It's crazy expensive, as is a tube of "fresh-grated."  The taste is hard to describe... like grass & mud pie.  You can eat a teaspoon of it straight up, and it hardly tickles your sinuses.  Penzey's is the only store I've encountered which sells real, powdered New Zealand cultivated wasabi root.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

And it's Crazy good!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Even Penzeys's doesn't recommend the real wasabi.  We use their horseradish/wasabi blend.  Still good stuff.

My dad used to dig up massive horseradish from the farm,  then blend with vinegar.  It could make you pass out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Even Penzeys's doesn't recommend the real wasabi.  We use their horseradish mix.  Still good stuff.



I got my own from Penzey's and it is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got my own from Penzey's and it is good.



Odd, they now sell the blend only.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Odd, they now sell the blend only.



I remember reading from their catalog that they didn't rec the real deal.

  I think I still have a little envelope of the pure stuff.

Wasabi, that is!  They have a store in Mpls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I remember reading from their catalog that they didn't rec the real deal.
> 
> I think I still have a little envelope of the pure stuff.



Yes, I have the most recent catalog right here with the description.  I haven't even read it, yet.  Too busy dinking around!


----------



## spork (Jul 17, 2011)

Timothy said:


> ...
> My sushi freezer maintains a minus 15 to minus 25 temperature. I keep my fish in it for a minimum of 10 days to make sure. It's a counter-top freezer that holds about 5 pounds of meat.
> 
> I live in Florida, about a mile from the ocean, so I catch much of my sushi meat. Mostly "Whiting" (Southern Kingfish), and it's nice white meat is sweet and delicious raw or cooked.
> ...



My schematics for breaking into Timothy's kitchen in the dead of night to heist his sushi freezer is done.  I've been practicing, and timing myself, on a mock-up counter-top safe.  I just need to put the finishing stitches in my ninja costume...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2011)

spork said:


> My schematics for breaking into Timothy's kitchen in the dead of night to heist his sushi freezer is done.  I've been practicing, and timing myself, on a mock-up counter-top safe.  I just need to put the finishing stitches in my ninja costume...



Do you need a driver for the get-away car?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

spork said:


> My schematics for breaking into Timothy's kitchen in the dead of night to heist his sushi freezer is done. I've been practicing, and timing myself, on a mock-up counter-top safe. I just need to put the finishing stitches in my ninja costume...


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you need a driver for the get-away car?


 
Hahahaha, you guys are crackin me up! I'll warn you now; I have two guards! Rocket, my outside cat has been known to completely wrap himself around the legs of intruders and trip them! He'll give you a tongue lashing you'll never forget!

If you manage to escape Rockets efforts, Dinky, my Persian will jump into your arms and knock you flat! Waking to his face licking might just scare you to death!

You've been warned! I've planted exploding nigiri among the real ones! Only I know which is which! 

This isn't the first time I've dealt with sushi freezer ninjas! I'm ready!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2011)

mmmm...Copper River Salmon nigiri.  Baby spinach salad with sesame-wasabi dressing.  Lychee-strawberry dessert.  Iced Genmaicha.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

spork said:


> Regarding wasabi paste, I might add that most restaurants make it with store bought powder. Which is mostly horseradish with green food coloring. Fresh wasabi looks a lot like the root stock of galangal. It's crazy expensive, as is a tube of "fresh-grated." The taste is hard to describe... like grass & mud pie. You can eat a teaspoon of it straight up, and it hardly tickles your sinuses. Penzey's is the only store I've encountered which sells real, powdered New Zealand cultivated wasabi root.


 
I'm glad you mentioned that Japanese Horseradish is not the same thing as the type of Horseradish that is sold in supermarkets as "Prepared Horseradish".

The type of Horseradish that is used for Wasabi paste is actually named "Wasabi Root" and is much, much hotter than the version found in supermarkets and used commonly in seafood sauces.

I see there is some confusion on how to use it properly when in front of an Itamae, (Sushi Chef). Mixing it into soy sauce is considered "Tacky" by sushi purists. 

Almost all Westerners do this, and most Itamae just turn a blind eye to the practice, but the proper manner to use wasabi is to take a small amount, suitable for one piece of sushi, and pointedly place it on top on the piece of sushi you are about to eat.

The reason for this is to let the Itamae know that you prefer more wasabi than he has put into the piece. Again, in Sushi Purist's eyes, even this can be interpreted as an insult to the Itamae, as if saying; "You don't know how to make sushi correctly!", but again, is becoming an accepted practice even in Japan now.

The absolute best way, and the most accepted and appreciated manner to receive the amount of wasabi you prefer on each piece is to just tell the Itamae that you like more wasabi than most people, and would he please add some to each bite for you. Sadly, even this, in sushi purist's eyes is an insulting act. The Itamae is considered by purists to be the absolute master of sushi. He knows if wasabi belongs in each type of sushi and would leave it out of those types that are not complimented by it. To add it after the Itamae has decided it would have a negative effect on his work is a direct insult and in old days, the Itamae would either kill himself or you for this occurrence. If the object of the insult was an important person, the Itamae would simply kill himself to retain his honor. If the person who altered his "recipe" was a commoner, they would die. These guys took thier sushi to extremes.

Strange, but true. This was all relayed to me by a retired Itamae who befriended me. He had made sushi from early in his life, (around the turn of the century), and was a never-ending source of information about the subject.

So, if you want to impress your Itamae, and you like a bit of wasabi on each piece, explain it to your server as you place your order. He will then add it to the *inside* of the piece, as to not disturb the appearance of his work. Then, if it not enough, simply take a small additional amount and pointedly place it on top on one piece for him to see. He will increase the amount he places within the sushi to the new quantity.

Or, if you really don't care if this guy likes you or not, just put a glob of it in some soy sauce and mix it up as a dip. hahahaha, I've never done it, but in some places, you might next be served by the wakiita, or "trainee" as the Itamae will consider himself too skilled for your palate. 

Here's a bit of information about sushi from Wiki:
History of sushi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It touches about 1% of the whole history and customs of sushi, but it's a good place to start.

An explanation of the training an Itamae must go through in Japan:
Sushi Chef Apprentice - August 2009 Newsletter


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2011)

Really interesting info, Timothy!  I've been intrigued by Japanese culture since reading Shogun many years ago!

Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Really interesting info, Timothy! I've been intrigued by Japanese culture since reading Shogun many years ago!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Thanks Dawgluver!

Here's a bit more Japanese trivia for you!

Chop Sticks:

Food should not be transferred from one's own chopsticks to someone else's chopsticks. Japanese people will always offer their plate to transfer it directly, or pass a person's plate along if the distance is great. Transferring directly with chopsticks is how the bones of the dead are passed as part of Japanese funeral rites.

The pointed ends of the chopsticks should be placed on a chopstick rest when the chopsticks are not being used, but only if you keep the chopsticks within the area of your eating area. When a chopstick rest is not available as it is often the case in restaurants using waribashi (disposable chopsticks), a person may make a chopstick rest by folding the paper case that contained the chopsticks.

Reversing chopsticks to use the opposite clean end is commonly used to move food from a communal plate, although it is not considered to be proper manners. Rather, the group should ask for extra chopsticks to transfer food from a communal plate.

Chopsticks should not be crossed on a table, as this symbolizes death, or vertically stuck in the rice, which is done during a funeral.

It is rude to rub wooden chopsticks together after breaking them apart, as this communicates to the host that the user thinks the chopsticks are cheap.

Chopsticks should be placed right-left direction; the tips should be on the left. Placing diagonal, vertical and crossing each stick are not acceptable both in home and restaurant manners. Placing the chop sticks so that the pointed end faces someone else was considered an invitation to combat in old Japan. The chop sticks, in that position are a representation of a sword or knife. To point a sword or knife at another person is a direct invitation to combat.

In formal use, disposable chopsticks (waribashi) should be replaced into the wrapper at the end of a meal.

It is considered acceptable to have your own chop sticks on your person. Many people in old Japan traveled with thier own chop sticks on them. If chop sticks are available when you are a guest, it's not proper to display your own, as it will be interpreted as an insult to your hosts offer of chop sticks.

One must never use chop sticks for anything but eating. Pointing with them is very, very bad and using them to drum on the table like using drum sticks is considered extremely bad manners. Waving them about is also considered a challenge to fight. It's the equivalent of pointing with a sword or knife.

In Japan, eating sushi with your fingers is proper. There is a precise way to do so. However, if eating in a Chinese establishment, eating with the fingers is considered extremely bad manners. The chop sticks or spoon should be used at all times for all things to eat.

The host should always prepare each bite to be just a little larger than Westerners are used to. This is proper. The bite is supposed to fill your mouth. If a piece is too large to eat comfortably, it's acceptable to bite off half the piece and then place the other half on your plate until you eat it on your very next bite. If eating that "leftover" piece is delayed while eating something else, it's taken to mean it was not worth eating and you had to get the taste out of your mouth with another bite of something else.

If one insults an Itamae, they have very subtle ways to insult you back. They can intentionally make each bite much too large. This can be done to a customer who is too loud. It it basically to shut them up by over-filling thier mouth. They may also place *thier* knife in a manner that is a challenge to you. If you ever see one place their knife so that the point is facing you, you've done something to insult them badly. The Itamae is telling you politely that he wants to kick your butt. 

Lastly, NEVER, never, never offer to shake hands with an Itamae. The offer will place him in a position that has no resolution. He cannot touch you with his hands. To do so would insult you and his profession. He also cannot fail to accept your offer of handshake, as that would insult you as a guest who has offered to exchange touches. If offered, he will react. Then he will quickly shake your hand, apologize and run for the back kitchen area to clean his hands. Anything else and he would insult the other customers.

Ultimate politeness is what the Japanese are all about. There are many hundreds of other small parts to this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow!  Miss Manners has nothing on the Japanese!

Fascinating!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

_"Timothy: The type of Horseradish that is used for Wasabi paste is actually named "Wasabi Root" and is much, much hotter than the version found in supermarkets and used commonly in seafood sauces.

I see there is some confusion on how to use it properly when in front of an Itamae, (Sushi Chef). Mixing it into soy sauce is considered "Tacky" by sushi purists. _ _

Almost all Westerners do this, and most Itamae just turn a blind eye to the practice, but the proper manner to use wasabi is to take a small amount, suitable for one piece of sushi, and pointedly place it on top on the piece of sushi you are about to eat."_ 

*That isn't necessarily so...*

‪How To Eat Sushi At a Restaurant‬‏ - YouTube

‪How to eat sushi the correct way!‬‏ - YouTube

‪How to eat Sushi‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Timothy (Jul 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> _"Timothy: The type of Horseradish that is used for Wasabi paste is actually named "Wasabi Root" and is much, much hotter than the version found in supermarkets and used commonly in seafood sauces._
> 
> _I see there is some confusion on how to use it properly when in front of an Itamae, (Sushi Chef). Mixing it into soy sauce is considered "Tacky" by sushi purists."_
> 
> ...


 
Yes, times have changed. The traditional methods are still alive, just not that important to the newer generations. I was speaking only of Traditional sushi purists. Almost anything is acceptable now.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

wow, very interesting info, timothy. i've also heard of many of the customs of politeness when eating sushi and certain rules when eating with chopsticks.

one thing i was taught by an itamae (of whom i was a regular customer for years) was that you should only dip a small amount of the fish half of a piece of sushi in soy sauce if you should prefer, never the rice half. the rice is already seasoned, and it would soak up far too much soy sauce to be reasonable.


----------



## spork (Jul 18, 2011)

itamae = wooden board in front of me/you/us.
If you have trust, declare, "omakase," or "I defer to your responsibility for my life."
You'll be treated to the best cuts, maybe a broil of yellowtail collar or sea bass belly.
Know your tab, or bring your card.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

buckytom said:


> wow, very interesting info, timothy. I've also heard of many of the customs of politeness when eating sushi and certain rules when eating with chopsticks.
> 
> one thing i was taught by an itamae (of whom i was a regular customer for years) was that you should only dip a small amount of the fish half of a piece of sushi in soy sauce if you should prefer, never the rice half. the rice is already seasoned, and it would soak up far too much soy sauce to be reasonable.


 
I've heard two versions of the reasoning of why only the meat is dipped into the soy sauce (Shoyu). One, is as you said, the rice would *waste* the sauce because of the wicking of the rice. The second version is that it might cause rice to be wasted by falling into the sauce. Both versions are logical Japanese thinking. Who knows which is correct. Perhaps both. 

Waste of food is something that was punishable by death at one time in Japan. Both of these versions of reasoning are in line with old laws and customs. They may have been accepted, each in thier own right, in different parts of Japan, or at different times.

Another bit of trivia for you; "sushi" means, literally; "Seasoned Rice". The rice is either sweet or less sweet according to the time of year in which it's eaten.

Here is an interesting bit of history about soy sauce itself:
History of Soy Sauce, Shoyu, and Tamari - Page 1


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2011)

As well as dipping the fish, not the rice in the soy sauce, you are also supposed to put the nigiri in your mouth fish side down so the fish is the first thing to hit your tongue. The fish is the expensive part of the meal and you are supposed yo have that flavor on your tongue first.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

spork said:


> Know your tab, or bring your card.


 
You got THAT right! 

Eating high-end sushi in restaurants is as expensive as drugs, and as addicting. There is a place in El Segundo, California on main street called "Hana Haru". If you're in that area between 4pm and 6pm, the sushi is half price and worth every cent. Equal to the best sushi I've ever eaten. Even at half price, I seldom get out of there for less than $45. Oink!Snort!

That's also one of the reasons I love making my own sushi. I can do it with my sushi freezer for about 50 cents per/piece when buying top quality fresh fish at $8 a pound. One ounce per/piece.

When I catch my own fish for sushi, it's literally pennies per/piece. Growing your own veggies would also make it almost free.

Having it made for you in a nice place is lots of money.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

There is only one place here that I would trust the raw fish sushi and sashimi and I have never been there.  I have yet to even try raw fish sushi, I cook all the fish/seafood that goes into mine.  It's hard to be trusting of the fish and seafood when you live in Montana.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is only one place here that I would trust the raw fish sushi and sashimi and I have never been there. I have yet to even try raw fish sushi, I cook all the fish/seafood that goes into mine. It's hard to be trusting of the fish and seafood when you live in Montana.


 
Oddly, I've never had the occasion to eat sushi in any land-locked location. Every time I've had it in a restaurant, it's been in an area close to the sea. I never thought of that in regard to sushi.

By law, (FDA in the USA), all fish that is served as sushi must be processed by freezing at minus 4F or lower, for a minimum of 7 days prior to being served raw. The location it's served makes little difference and you should look only to the professionalism and cleanliness of the restaurant. This information was given me by an administrator in the scientific areas of the FDA when I enquired about eating locally caught "Whiting" from my surf fishing. 

This was a couple years ago, but I'm sure every place has to obey these laws and regulations, with only a few exceptions.

When you do choose to try raw fish sushi, I would suggest trying the "Spicy Tuna" or "Spicy Scallops" in the form of Gukenzushi, (Battleship Sushi), as some of the most easily likable types of raw seafood. The Tuna has a wonderful flavor that is totally unlike cooked tuna and the scallops are sweet and super tender. Neither has any "fishy" flavor.

Good luck to you in your sushi adventures!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going to have to get my supervisor to go with me, Shrek won't touch it for sure.  You should see him if he even thinks "seaweed" has gotten close to something he might think of eating.  I think I'll tell him the next box of donuts are seaweed donuts...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to have to get my supervisor to go with me, Shrek won't touch it for sure.  You should see him if he even thinks "seaweed" has gotten close to something he might think of eating.  I think I'll tell him the next box of donuts are seaweed donuts...



I love sushi!  I even have fun making it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love sushi!  I even have fun making it!



Well, if you were HERE, I would take you with me to go get Sushi.  Yes, and Frank too...I'm sure we could find something charred and pork for him.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, if you were HERE, I would take you with me to go get Sushi.  Yes, and Frank too...I'm sure we could find something charred and pork for him.



Or if you were HERE!  Frank likes sushi!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Or if you were HERE!  Frank likes sushi!



Let's see...Mom could do without seeing me this year...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

if i had to go with cooked fish for sushi, it would be shrimp, eel, and/or crab.

but if i had my choice, it would be raw - yellowtail, otoro tuna, mackerel (but it has to be super fresh), octopus, and red clam.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

You can have my share of octopus, Bucky!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

you'd be surprised at how it tastes.

if i served you a small slice and didn't tell you what it was, i'll bet you'd like it. very mild, slightly sweet taste - firm texture; no fish taste or gushy texture anywhere about.

it's good marinated and grilled, too!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 18, 2011)

He can have my mackerel too...but not the rest!  Mmmm!  I love octopus.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> you'd be surprised at how it tastes.
> 
> if i served you a small slice and didn't tell you what it was, i'll bet you'd like it. very mild, slightly sweet taste - firm texture; no fish taste or gushy texture anywhere about.
> 
> it's good marinated and grilled, too!



Love octopus.  They are delicious if not overcooked, otherwise they taste like a Bandaid.

They are so smart, and I feel so guilty anytime I eat some.  Fondly remembering Paul, the octopus who predicted all the World Cup winners, then died shortly afterward.  There is a memorial to him at his aquarium in Germany.  He actually got death threats!  

It is such a treat to see them when we go snorkeling.  Beautiful creatures!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2011)

i heard he ended up as "tako-su". 

lol, j/k.

kathleen, you have to have makerel caught and frozen, then defrosted and served a.s.a.p.. otherwise, it's too strong. but fresh, it's delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you'd be surprised at how it tastes.
> 
> if i served you a small slice and didn't tell you what it was, i'll bet you'd like it. very mild, slightly sweet taste - firm texture; no fish taste or gushy texture anywhere about.
> 
> it's good marinated and grilled, too!



Okay, but don't tell me...maybe even after for about 5 years...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, but don't tell me...maybe even after for about 5 years...



He's right, PF.  You would like it, I think.  It is wonderful grilled too.  

I'd likely try it again but I've had it several times in several ways.  The only other sea creature I've not enjoyed was sea urchin...which seemed to taste like vinyl smells.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> He's right, PF.  You would like it, I think.  It is wonderful grilled too.
> 
> I'd likely try it again but I've had it several times in several ways.  The only other sea creature I've not enjoyed was sea urchin...which seemed to taste like vinyl smells.



I'm sure, just don't tell me...  There's some things I just can't wrap my mind around. I won't eat snake on purpose, either.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> ...sea creature I've not enjoyed was sea urchin...which seemed to taste like vinyl smells.


 
I've tried uni (sea urchin gonads), twice. The first time, I thought; "this must be bad"......the second time, I gave up and thought it's just something my taste-buds won't ever like. Bitter and nasty!  I've always heard that you either love uni or hate it.

*Uni (oo-nee)* is the Japanese name for the edible part of the Sea Urchin. While colloquially referred to as the roe (eggs), uni is actually the animal's gonads (which produce the milt or roe).
The Sushi FAQ - Sushi Items - Uni (Sea Urchin)


----------

